# It is time to order 2nd calendar bunch....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok...............some have said they want one.
if you do, write your name & zip code in a reply to this post. Along with how many you want. 
I will leave this post open for 15 days THATS IT ..... this should be plenty of time for everyone who wants a calendar to post their replies. 
Then after the 15 days I will go through and count the calendars and figure the costs to have them printed and shipped here. 
I will also send pm's to all informing them of their costs. Based on their zip codes and the amount they ordered. 

SO THIS POST WILL STAY OPEN FROM 11-19-2016 TO 12-2-2016


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

I want two. 78606


----------



## robert flynt

Pappy, I sent payment by PayPal the other day, If my mailing address did not appear with it let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Pappy I am down for 2 and have already paid. If you need more $ let me know. Also do you still have my address? 75052

Edit because my fingers don't type what my mind tells them.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

bigdowdy...yep you did I found it my writin' & readin' ain't got it together today...LOL
Robert I got your address everything is ok...


----------



## gman2431

Write me in pappy.


----------



## Schroedc

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis - I'll take 2 to Zip 55962 if you get enough interest to place another order.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I would like 1 please zip 96761


----------



## Nature Man

I'm in for one. Please let me know cost, etc. Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke

Let me know if I owe you any more for my calendar!


----------



## Wildthings

I would like 1 please
zip 77523


----------



## Blueglass

I want 1.
32926


----------



## ripjack13

Pappy, could I get 2 more? 
Thanks!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Blueglass said:


> I want 1.
> 32826


You already are down for one .....unless you are wanting another one?


----------



## ripjack13

I moved this back here...


----------



## ripjack13

@SubVet10 wanted in on this. Is it too late?
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

We just got back from the hospital so I have been out of touch, I will add Sub's name to the list and this week I will hopefully find the time to get everything in order to start collecting for the calendars.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Sub..I need your zip code for Houston area


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Sub..I need your zip code for Houston area



@SubVet10


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok...we have 10 total calendars to order. if you ordered 1 (one) your total would be 15.00 plus 4.00 for shipping, that would be 19.00 total.....if you ordered two it will be 30.00 plus 4.00 for shipping , that would be a total of 34.00..... please start sending to my paypal account [email protected] the total you owe, as a gift only......... and if you are sending a money order please send it to: Jack Lewis 511 S. 4th St. Lilbourn, MO. 63862. As soon as they are all paid for I will send in the order, and Henry has graciously offered to mail them out from his house. So I will have them shipped to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Just sent paypal for my single calendar


----------



## ripjack13

*You've sent $34.00 to Jack Lewis*


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

SINCE IT IS THE CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEARS HOLIDAYS I AM HOLDING OFF ON CONTACTING EVERYONE WHO HAS NOT SENT THEIR PAYMENT IN FOR THE CALENDARS THEY ORDERED. BUT IF YOU WANT TO GO AHEAD AND SEND PAYMENT SEND IT TO : [email protected] AS A GIFT FOR THE AMOUNT....


----------



## ripjack13

Jack, what's the word on these? 

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I have only received payment from three people out of the 10 that wanted one. I will go through the list again and see who still needs to pay, then I will order accordingly. it has taken a while to get back on my two left feet, I have been making a few calls, but man it seems like it takes me the time to make one where before I could have made 6 ......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Fsyxxx said:


> I want two. 78606





gman2431 said:


> Write me in pappy.





Schroedc said:


> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis - I'll take 2 to Zip 55962 if you get enough interest to place another order.





Don Ratcliff said:


> I would like 1 please zip 96761





Nature Man said:


> I'm in for one. Please let me know cost, etc. Chuck





Wildthings said:


> I would like 1 please
> zip 77523





Blueglass said:


> I want 1.
> 32926



Just checking in fellas. Has everyone paid Pappy for the orders you asked for


----------



## ripjack13

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
It looks like just 
@Bigdrowdy1
@robert flynt 
And me, have paid. Is that correct?


----------



## Blueglass

I paid but I better check my paypal and make sure he got it before I get cocky.

Yes I have paid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Payment sent by me just now. I pm my address already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> Just checking in fellas. Has everyone paid Pappy for the orders you asked for



Havent heard from pappy on where to send money to


----------



## ripjack13

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> ok...we have 10 total calendars to order. if you ordered 1 (one) your total would be 15.00 plus 4.00 for shipping, that would be 19.00 total.....if you ordered two it will be 30.00 plus 4.00 for shipping , that would be a total of 34.00..... please start sending to my paypal account [email protected] the total you owe, as a gift only......... and if you are sending a money order please send it to: Jack Lewis 511 S. 4th St. Lilbourn, MO. 63862. As soon as they are all paid for I will send in the order, and Henry has graciously offered to mail them out from his house. So I will have them shipped to him.





gman2431 said:


> Havent heard from pappy on where to send money to


----------



## Schroedc

I paid mine a while back, and have gotten two calendars so I'm done.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> SINCE IT IS THE CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEARS HOLIDAYS I AM HOLDING OFF ON CONTACTING EVERYONE WHO HAS NOT SENT THEIR PAYMENT IN FOR THE CALENDARS THEY ORDERED. BUT IF YOU WANT TO GO AHEAD AND SEND PAYMENT SEND IT TO : [email protected] AS A GIFT FOR THE AMOUNT....





gman2431 said:


> Havent heard from pappy on where to send money to



@gman2431

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Just sent a 20 to pappy. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

This totally blew by me. Money sent today. So sorry for the delay. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Just sent paypal for my single calendar



I've already paid --- see post #22 above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok, gone to paypal and back tracked payments, Charles Neeley, cody gebolys, Lahaina Soap Company, Les Carr, marc hunter, Barry Buras, Robert Hasenyager, Robert Flynt....................the only two remaining are subveto & fsyxxx ....I cannot find any info on payment from these two.* Is this right everyone?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

You left me out but you already said we're good. Love the calendar Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

*PLEASE READ THIS.......................... Mr. Hawthorne (senc) was gracious enough to receive these at his mailing address and send them out from there for me. So I just ordered the 15 calendars and having them sent to his place from Vistaprint. If everyone who has ordered a calendar would PM him.....their mailing address .... and a huge ty for taking this responsibility it would greatly appreciated. I KNOW I AM EXTREMELY HAPPY FOR HIS HELP, AS I AM STILL TAKING MY MEDS AND KEEP TIRED ALL THE TIME SO THIS IS A HUGE RELIEF FROM MY SHOULDERS. Order Date: 1/29/2017 
...........IF YOU HAVEN'T SENT PAYMENT PLEASE DO SO...PAPPY*

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You left me out but you already said we're good. Love the calendar Pappy!


OOPS, SURE DID BUT LIKE YOU SAID WE ARE GOOD TO GO.


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Hawthorne......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Should have mine also. Sorry slipped my mind entirely.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Fsyxxx said:


> Should have mine also. Sorry slipped my mind entirely.


got it ty


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Mr. Hawthorne......



Who be dat???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Who be dat???



This clown...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

O dat be hum. Who would have thunk Mr!! huh!! I thought he was the crazy one that snuck out of Missssiiiisssippea and left @Tclem to friend for himself!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hey while we are Jacking a thread what happened to @Don Ratcliff ? He hit the main land is overwhelmed or is he afraid of being exiled back to the Island with no greencard!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> O dat be hum. Who would have thunk Mr!! huh!! I thought he was the crazy one that snuck out of Missssiiiisssippea and left @Tclem to friend for himself!


I'm deleting you clown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Grand gesture Henry. @SENC you sir are a scholar and a gentleman


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Grand gesture Henry. @SENC you sir are a scholar and a gentleman


Finally some respect around here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

NYWoodturner said:


> Grand gesture Henry. @SENC you sir are a scholar and a gentleman



I think Scotts been hitting the special sauce!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey while we are Jacking a thread what happened to @Don Ratcliff ? He hit the main land is overwhelmed or is he afraid of being exiled back to the Island with no greencard!



He broke his finger nail moving some tissue boxes. The island life made em soft. So he's at the manicurist picking out some new piddies....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> He broke his finger nail moving some tissue boxes. The island life made em soft. So he's at the manicurist picking out some new piddies....



I thought I could trust you to keep that quiet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought I could trust you to keep that quiet.


You're wading in @Tclem's side of the pool if you thought you could trust Marc!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> You're wading in @Tclem's side of the pool if yiu thought you could trust Marc!



I got one!!! The ever elusive and the exceedingly rare, Henry misspelling...
I'm quick!!

Hey, I'm trustworthy....mostly....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> You're wading in @Tclem's side of the pool if you thought you could trust Marc!


Go back to Facebook. This is a place for simple minded morons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> You're wading in @Tclem's side of the pool if you thought you could trust Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Calendars arrived today and look great. My plan is to get them packed up this weekend, so if you haven't already pm me your address and the number you purchased. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis please advise of any remaining deadbeats and I'll hold those calendars alongside the ones for the bozos who didn't give me the respect I deserve.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis get well soon!


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Calendars arrived today and look great. My plan is to get them packed up this weekend, so if you haven't already pm me your address and the number you purchased. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis please advise of any remaining deadbeats and I'll hold those calendars alongside the ones for the bozos who didn't give me the respect I deserve.



Hello awesome and great Henry, I'll send ya my address in a minute.


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


>


Oh yeah, you're on the list. The 2018 list.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

So glad they made it there Henry....no dead beats.....(at least I don't think they're dead beats) and as for the 2018 Calendar.....what would be a good choice for the layout? I was thinking on the lines of bowls & vases?


----------



## SENC

The weekend didn't go as planned so trying to finalize the mailing so they get out in the next 2 days. Here is what I have so far - please make corrections if you see any errors or omissions.

Have address:
@ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
@gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
@Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar

Need address - please pm it to me asap:
@Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
@Don Ratcliff Tony - 1 calendar
@Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
@Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
@robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar

Do I have all of that correct?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Incorrect. I ordered and paid for 2 more. Not 4....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have already received both of mine .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ah yes....let the fisaco begin....


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Ah yes....let the fisaco begin....


It seems the fisaco already started. Fisaco is some kind of fancy liqeur drink with umbrellas in it, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yes.... @Don Ratcliff knows how to make them fancy umbrella sippies from his vacation in Meowee....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Dam fat thumbs.....


----------



## ripjack13

Or I've been drinkin too many fisascos already and now I'm doomed to type like @Tclem ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Or I've been drinkin too many fisascos already and now I'm doomed to type like @Tclem ....


I type like that sober.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> The weekend didn't go as planned so trying to finalize the mailing so they get out in the next 2 days. Here is what I have so far - please make corrections if you see any errors or omissions.
> 
> Have address:
> @ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
> @gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
> @Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar
> 
> Need address - please pm it to me asap:
> @Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
> @Schroedc Colin - 2 calendars
> @Don Ratcliff Tony - 1 calendar
> @Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
> @Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
> @robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar
> 
> Do I have all of that correct?



I've already received mine....


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> The weekend didn't go as planned so trying to finalize the mailing so they get out in the next 2 days. Here is what I have so far - please make corrections if you see any errors or omissions.
> 
> Have address:
> @ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
> @gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
> @Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar
> 
> Need address - please pm it to me asap:
> @Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
> @Schroedc Colin - 2 calendars
> @[COLOR=#ff0000]Don[/COLOR] Ratcliff _*Tony*_ - 1 calendar *<-------- *
> @Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
> @Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
> @robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar
> 
> Do I have all of that correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I was wondering who would notice that. I was betting on Tony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

What do I win?


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> What do I win?


I'll drop your calendars in the mail before the others.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Idinthat special.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I'm embarrassed to say calendars just went out today (to 4 of you). As I told Cody late last week, I left them in Whiteville and "out of sight, out of mind". That, or @Mike1950's senility is contagious. I apologize.

The following are shipped:
@ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
@gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
@Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar
@Don Ratcliff Tony - 1 calendar

I am still awaiting addresses from the following:
@Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
@Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
@Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
@robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis - you ordered 15 calendars but I can only count the 10 calendars ordered. Who am I missing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

SENC said:


> I'm embarrassed to say calendars just went out today (to 4 of you). As I told Cody late last week, I left them in Whiteville and "out of sight, out of mind". That, or @Mike1950's senility is contagious. I apologize.
> 
> The following are shipped:
> @ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
> @gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
> @Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar
> @Don Ratcliff Tony - 1 calendar
> 
> I am still awaiting addresses from the following:
> @Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
> @Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
> @Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
> @robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar
> 
> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis - you ordered 15 calendars but I can only count the 10 calendars ordered. Who am I missing?


I think by now you could change it to a 2018 ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Wow.....I threw my list away.....maybe someone will bounce up


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Got mine today, thank you very much.


----------



## Nature Man

SENC said:


> The weekend didn't go as planned so trying to finalize the mailing so they get out in the next 2 days. Here is what I have so far - please make corrections if you see any errors or omissions.
> 
> Have address:
> @ripjack13 Marc - 2 calendars
> @gman2431 Cody - 1 calendar
> @Wildthings Barry - 1 calendar
> 
> Need address - please pm it to me asap:
> @Fsyxxx Greg - 2 calendars
> @Don Ratcliff Tony - 1 calendar
> @Nature Man Chuck - 1 calendar
> @Blueglass Les - 1 calendar
> @robert flynt Robert - 1 calendar
> 
> Do I have all of that correct?


Will send PM


----------

